# Solved: Disable compacting in Outlook Express



## caitee (Oct 5, 2010)

For the last few months every time I close Outlook Express I get a message asking if I want to free up disk space with compacting. When I said yes, the compacting corrupted my Inbox. When I say no it asks me to compact every time I try to close OE. I could not find any way to disable this. Can you help? Please?



Caitee


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You cannot disable it. Outlook Express will prompt you to compact after closing it 100 times. Let it compact your folders and it won't bother you for another 100.

It's really important to let the process finish before doing anything else on the computer. It may be the reason why your inbox got corrupted.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's also best to do the compacting off-line so in OE click on File - "Work Offline" and then select "Folder" and "Compact All Folders" and wait until it's completely finished.

The reason for this is that anything such as OE downloading e-mails during the process can corrupt the folders or even delete them (this may be what happened to you the last time). They generally can be recovered but it's a bit of an arduous process.


----------



## caitee (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. If I cannot stop this annoying compaction I will follow it, but I am having hard time to believe that Microsoft didn't provide a way to disable this annoying "feature". I have lots of disk space, I don't need to compact anything. Isn't there a way to disable it for good?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

As ironic as it may seem, this is to avoid corruption of your Outlook Express folders.


----------



## tuliper (Jul 7, 2009)

Caiteee, Phanto010 is right - once you start the compacting process you should not stop it and you should not start doing anything else on your PC until it's done. This is to avoid corruption of your Outlook Express folders.


----------



## caitee (Oct 5, 2010)

tuliper, thanks for your answer. I am very disappointed. It's unbelievable that I should be waiting for this process to complete before continuing to use my computer.


----------



## tuliper (Jul 7, 2009)

caitee, I did a little google search for you and I found a tool that claims to disable compacting in Outlook Express. I am not familiar with it so I can't vouch for it but if you end up downloading it, it would be nice if you could report back how it works for you.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

caitee said:


> tuliper, thanks for your answer. I am very disappointed. It's unbelievable that I should be waiting for this process to complete before continuing to use my computer.


It only takes a few seconds on my computer.

If it's a long process on your computer, you might have too many e-mail messages in your different OE folders. Keeping too many, especially in the Inbox, is a good way to corrupt the folder and lose messages.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

caitee said:


> Thanks for your advice. If I cannot stop this annoying compaction I will follow it, but I am having hard time to believe that Microsoft didn't provide a way to disable this annoying "feature". I have lots of disk space, I don't need to compact anything. Isn't there a way to disable it for good?


Disc space isn't the issue. Compacting cleans up the junk that accumulates in the data files (DBX files).
When you move or delete messages, the data remains in the DBX files until the file is compacted. 
The longer you put off compacting, the more junk that accumulates, and the higher the risk of an error (corruption) when it's finally removed.

If compacting takes a long time to complete, run it manually in between the automatic compacts.
In OE, click the Outlook Express folder in the left pane folder tree so no folders are open.
Click File>Work-offline.
Click File>Folder>Compact all folders.
Do nothing on the computer until the process is finished.
Click File>Work-offline to remove the checkmark.

If you are worried about losing messages from the compacting, make a copy (backup) of your Message Store folder before you run the Compact (you should have backups in any case).
If something corrupts, just Import from the backup.

T.


----------



## ZungBang (Oct 5, 2010)

Been there. 
If you're willing to muck with your computer's registry, then you can (almost) disable this feature:
http://machine-cycle.blogspot.com/2008/02/almost-disable-outlook-express-folder.html
Hope this helps.
ZB


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

> It's a bug in OE


It's NOT a bug. It's a necessary, vital tool to keep OE functioning.
Failure to compact folders WILL eventually cause them to stop functioning.
There is a limit to how big a DBX file can grow (IMHO about 200MB).
It's not a matter of IF, but WHEN it will fail.

If you're asked to compact and you know OE hasn't been opened 100 times since the last compact, then something is wrong and needs to be investigated to correct it. Otherwise, JUST DO IT.

T.


----------



## ZungBang (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I beg to differ.

The OE compaction feature tends to corrupt OE folders. Please read the following Microsoft KB article:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/918069

The bug that I refered to is the fact that OE does indeed ask the user to compact folders repeatedly. Please read this FAQ - it's pretty detailed:
http://www.insideoe.com/faqs/why.htm#compact

Enjoy.


----------



## caitee (Oct 5, 2010)

tuliper said:


> disable compacting in Outlook Express. I am not familiar with it so I can't vouch for it but if you end up downloading it, it would be nice if you could report back how it works for you.


Yes, I purchased it and it works very well. Thank you!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I truly hate to be argumentative, but you've misunderstood the articles you refer to.

If you look at the "Causes" section of the MS KB article you'll see that corruption occurs due to interruption of the process or compacting files that have grown excessively large (due to failure to compact and removal of tagged data in the files).
The update issued in 2006 that the KB refers to minimized the loss of data by adding the task of creating and storing BAK files to the automatic compact process.

This is quoted from the Inside OE article and I've bolded the key sentence:
"In the most current version, OE compacts all folders automatically after you open and close the program 100 times. *Compacting folders is absolutely essential for maintaining your files in good working order*."

It's true that manually compacting does not reset the counter. Manual compacting should be done in addition to the automatic process to supplement it on machines with heavy use of OE where the 100 times is not frequent enough to keep the DBX files manageable and in good working order.

Now while circumventing the compact process is totally your choice (and a reg file dropped into your startup folder to reset the counter at every boot will work nicely), I can guarantee that sooner or later the DBX files will collapse under their own weight and your messages will be gone.
And if you're really unlucky, OE can sometimes lock up and refuse to even open as a side result.

COMPACTING IS NOT A BUG. COMPACTING IS YOUR FRIEND. 
PLEASE COMPACT.

T.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I entirely agree with throoper on that one. :up:


----------



## tuliper (Jul 7, 2009)

throoper said:


> COMPACTING IS NOT A BUG. COMPACTING IS YOUR FRIEND.
> PLEASE COMPACT.


Compacting is your friend *only if it is not flawed*. Unfortunately, in Outlook Express compacting it is flawed and to further exacerbate the problem, Microsoft starts it automatically with no user control... So yes, please compact, but do it manually and only when you are ready to not use your PC for the duration of the compacting process.


----------



## jrubio3593 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, just a reminder, there are some of us, maybe many (?), gettting this error and we have never used OE. So, as everyone talks about how important compacting is, please consider that some of us need the fix to disable the ridiculously annoying message and we don't use, or care about, OE. I will go back up the message stream to look for the fix.

thanks!


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

jrubio3593 said:


> Ok, just a reminder, there are some of us, maybe many (?), gettting this error and we have never used OE. So, as everyone talks about how important compacting is, please consider that some of us need the fix to disable the ridiculously annoying message and we don't use, or care about, OE. I will go back up the message stream to look for the fix.
> 
> thanks!


Now *YOU'RE* talking an actual bona-fide problem with the OE compacting.
If you don't open it but the counter is running up, another program is likely accessing OE and causing it.
One option is to hunt down the cause and correct the problem (can be a bit tedious),
OR
You can zero the counter by running a simple REG file. You can even automate it to run every day at boot.
OR 
You can spend $10 and buy that program.

If you want to go with option 1 or 2, I'll be glad to help.

T.


----------



## raphari (Oct 18, 2010)

throoper said:


> You can zero the counter by running a simple REG file. You can even automate it to run every day at boot.
> 
> If you want to go with option 1 or 2, I'll be glad to help.


I came across this thread while looking for a solution to a problem similar to the one posted by the OP. I wouldn't mind saving a few dollars so can you please post your REG file here?

Thx


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You need to go to the following registry key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Identities\*{GUID}*\Software\Microsoft\Outlook Express\5.0

where *GUID* is the long number used for your Identity.

In the right-hand pane, "Compact Check Count" is the value to set to zero.

Open *Notepad*.

Type in (or paste):


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Identities\{GUID}\Software\Microsoft\Outlook Express\5.0]
"Compact Check Count"=dword:00000000
```
Don't forget to change GUID for the number used for your Identity.

Call it what you wish, like ResetOE followed by .reg: *ResetOE.reg*

By double-clicking on the .reg file, it will merge automatically to the registry and reset your counter.

You can also automate the process to run at every Startup.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Setting up that registry hack will work. However, in time, you'll most likely forget to compact, and you might just corrupt your inbox. I would advise against it but if you must, you certainly don't need to pay 10$ for it. Here's a *free* automated way to do it:

Open *Notepad* again.

Type in:

*regedit.exe /s "C:\ResetOE.reg" *(if ResetOE.reg as been saved to the C drive)

Save as *ResetOE.bat* to C:\Documents and Settings\Your User Name\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

The next time you restart your computer, the counter will be reset to 0.

100 times before OE decides to compact! Do you open OE so often to make the prompt that annoying???


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

You beat me to it Phantom.
One note: You don't need to go into the registry editor for the GUID.
In OE click Tools>Options>Maintenance tab>Store Folder location button.
The correct GUID for that Identity is in the Store Folder address.

Caveat to anyone doing this that *DOES NOT* have an actual problem with the Check Count (which would be pretty much everyone).
Making the nag go away does not remove the need to compact. It just removes the reminder to do it. You MUST Compact OE periodically.

If you are asked to compact at an inconvenient time (you're in the middle of doing something else, etc) just click Cancel and then do it when you finish what you're doing. If you forget and shut down, the little nag will remind you the next time you open OE. That's what the little nag is for, to keep you from forgetting to do it.

T.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Caveat to anyone doing this that *DOES NOT* have an actual problem with the Check Count (which would be pretty much everyone).
> Making the nag go away does not remove the need to compact. It just removes the reminder to do it. You MUST Compact OE periodically.


You can bet anyone disabling that "little nag" will, sooner or later, give up compacting.


----------



## raphari (Oct 18, 2010)

Phantom010, thanks but it doesn't work. I saved your code to a file, I opened the file, and I still get those compacting messages. Please help.

Thx.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It works on my computer.

You did paste the commands into Notepad and saved them as described above, right? 

Are you getting the prompts even after answering Yes to compacting?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

raphari said:


> Phantom010, thanks but it doesn't work. I saved your code to a file, I opened the file, and I still get those compacting messages. Please help.
> 
> Thx.


When you opened the file, did you get a message box asking if you want to merge the data with your Registry?
If not, when you named and saved the file, did the icon change from a Notepad icon to a Registry File icon?

Also, did you remember to change the GUID number to the one for your Identity?


----------



## raphari (Oct 18, 2010)

throoper said:


> When you opened the file, did you get a message box asking if you want to merge the data with your Registry?


Yes. But I am still getting those compact messages.



throoper said:


> Also, did you remember to change the GUID number to the one for your Identity?


What is GUID number? What identity? Guys, your talking way beyond my level. You said a simple REG file would solve my problem. Can you post here that REG file?

Thx.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

raphari said:


> What is GUID number? What identity? Guys, your talking way beyond my level. You said a simple REG file would solve my problem. Can you post here that REG file?
> 
> Thx.


Phantom010 posted the Reg file code. It needs to be customized to your needs.

To find your GUID number, in OE click Tools>Options>Maintenance tab.
Click the "Store Folder" button.
On the dialogue that pops up is an address.
The long string of characters enclosed by brackets is the GUID for the OE Identity that you're using.
Here's an example with the GUID in red.
C:\Documents and Settings\username\Local Settings\Application Data\Identities\*{3D48C6B0-5172-43A9-B82E-F544FC348591}*\Microsoft\Outlook Express

Your GUID will be different, so be sure to use the one from your Store folder address.

In the code Phantom posted, change the {GUID} to the characters in your address.

When you're done the code should look like this.

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Identities\{3D48C6B0-5172-43A9-B82E-F544FC348591}\Software\Microsoft\Outlook Express\5.0]
"Compact Check Count"=dword:00000000

Again, use *your* GUID number, not the one I've posted.

You can edit the file you made by right clicking it and clicking Edit on the menu.
Change the GUID to the long number and then File>Save.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you don't know what Notepad is or how to find it on your computer, click Start > Run > type *notepad *and click OK.

When saving a regular Notepad document, the extension will be *.txt*. In your case, you'll need to save your files with *.reg* and *.bat* at the end, to change the extensions. 
The regular Notepad .txt file







will become a .reg file







and a .bat file







.

Example:

*ResetOE.reg *(follow the intructions in post #21 above).







will be the new icon.

Save *ResetOE.reg* on your C drive (or whatever drive where your Windows XP operating system is installed).

*ResetOE.bat *(follow the intructions in post #22 above).







will be the new icon.

Save *ResetOE.bat *to:



> *C:\Documents and Settings\Your User Name\Start Menu\Programs\Startup*


As for the following key in the registry:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Identities\*{GUID}*\Software\Microsoft\Outlook Express\5.0

You can access the Registry Editor by clicking > Start > Run > and typing *regedit*.


----------



## raphari (Oct 18, 2010)

Phantom010 and throoper, thanks for the time you've taken to write all the instructions. I tried them but after a while I gave up. Customizing is not my thing and I thought you'd just give me a file I can click and be done. What you gave me is way too complex for me (remember, I am a retiree). So I just gave up and downloaded the tool mentioned earlier (http://www.softwarecandy.com/shop/downloads/stop-outlook-express-madness). It was painless (except for the minus $10 from my bank account) and works for me very well. Thanks again. I really appreciate your effort and the time you put in to explain all this to me. Maybe some other tech savvy folks could benefit from them.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

We could have given you the files to click on. But, we needed your *Globally Unique Identifier (GUID)* to write the files for you. After that, it would have been easy.



> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Identities\*{GUID}*\Software\Microsoft\Outlook Express\5.0]
> "Compact Check Count"=dword:00000000


Or,



> To find your GUID number, in OE click Tools>Options>Maintenance tab.
> Click the "Store Folder" button.
> On the dialogue that pops up is an address.
> The long string of characters enclosed by brackets is the GUID for the OE Identity that you're using.
> ...


Sorry it didn't work out. Just remember to compact once in a while.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Phantom010 said:


> Just remember to compact once in a while.


And the odds of that happening are.....?


----------

